# is a sunk brute a ticking time bomb?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im talking 750's here.
say you sunk it in a clean/clear crick. didnt fire the bike at all afterwards.
pulled the plugs, shot water out. changed the oil with seafoam a good amount of times until it was clear (no water), along with a oil filter every other oil change.
power still feels great.
should they be worried about the motor going in a few months down the road?
i was wondering since i read so much about people rebuilding there's because they sunk it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if it was clean clear water with no mud or sand you should be good. i think it is the sand and mud that kills the bikes that are sunk in ponds or mud holes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i sank mine twice in clear creek water. 
it ran great until i ran it low on oil. i think it'll be ok.


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

i sunk mine the same day i finished the snorkels and i sunked it in the river that was in december its been working great since then no problems


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ok.
i got my plug boots on and tested her out friday evening. everything was going great until the dang VDI decided it wanted to stall the bike in the water. looked back...yeppers, exhaust was under! used the winch and pulled it out..ran in the house and got on here!lol
did the "bike recovery" to the letter.
thanks again MIMB! hopefully you saved another brute!


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

That is the exact reason I got rid of my vdi. The power was good, but if it quits under water many times, the power won't be good for long.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

did you sell it?
i may try and see if i can return it. 
if i had a dollar for every time my friends said "get rid of that **** black box", i could buy something else.
its just to unreliable.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i gotta theory .. here it goes from what i've seen on here i have an 08 brute it is a ticking time bomb without sinking it.. so that being said i think we all ride ticking time bombs cause we ride mud , water , wheelie , and everything else under the sun that they are not made for ... so ride it like you stole it son....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sunk three times an counting, still running strong no smoke, all have been in nasty muddy water, red creek, canal rd , etc. just clean it up good an go till she blows


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

least i am not only one that keeps the tires up and racks under water


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

walker said:


> well i gotta theory .. here it goes from what i've seen on here i have an 08 brute it is a ticking time bomb without sinking it.. so that being said i think we all ride ticking time bombs cause we ride mud , water , wheelie , and everything else under the sun that they are not made for ... so ride it like you stole it son....


^^^ agreed... I think any ATV is a ticking time bomb depending on how you ride it... that being said, after it has been sunk, the life of the engine has possibly been reduced, but who's to say that the oil pump or something stupid isn't going to go out on you, with a brand new wheeler, that has never seen mud... :thinking:


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

let it idle for about 30 mins and let it get hot to dry more of the water out and change it and put royal purple oil in there, its worth $8 a quart it has saved mine 4 times


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah I sent it back.



88rxn/a said:


> did you sell it?
> i may try and see if i can return it.
> if i had a dollar for every time my friends said "get rid of that **** black box", i could buy something else.
> its just to unreliable.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've hydrolocked mine twice in deep water. Just DONT TRY AND START IT! You will bend a rod. Just drain all the fluids and get the water out of the cylinders and carbs and yer good to go. Mine still runs perfect and its had a hard life. As long as that water doesnt sit in it. I've had one brute come in twice cause they sank it in nasty dirty mud hole and the dirt got in the air box and down the breather hose into the crank case and it ate both rods twice. Some people dont learn.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

I sank a 05 I had atleast 10 times. It started and ran perfect, burned no oil all the way up to 300 hrs then I sold it and it ran just as good at 300 hours as it did with 100. And there is no clean water where I go


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

remind me not to buy a brute from you!!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> remind me not to buy a brute from you!!


Really! lol


----------

